# Solved: Internet keeps disconnecting every 10 mins or so



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got a problem with my connection, it keeps disconnecting every 10 minutes or so, usually at the same time every day. Lasts for a few seconds but does not show as an interruption to the line's uptime, nor is there a warning sign in the system tray (like what usually happens when there's a disconnection).

-ISP says they do not see any problems on their end
-Updated router firemware, no dice
-Router is a Netcomm NB6PLUS4W modem/router
-Tried with both wired and wireless connections, same problem.
-I keep getting error 400 bad request while browsing the router setup page.

Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this the only PC that disconnects - do other devices connected work OK



> it keeps disconnecting every 10 minutes or so,


 buts just for a very short period and logs straight back in and works again - you dont need to do anything to get it to work again - correct


> -I keep getting error 400 bad request while browsing the router setup page.


 are you using internet explorer to access the router - I know some can be fussy

try this program 
http://code.google.com/p/internetconnectivitymonitor/
and ping google.com - that should show if a discconect occurs

we could use ping -t google.com -but this is a free program and can just run on the PC


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Unfortunately i have no other devices to test with. But i just moved into this apartment and my internet worked fine in the old apartment.

Correct, i do not need to do anything to reconnect.

Im using firefox to access the router setup page.

What do i do with the program? Just run it? Or do you want me to paste something?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

put in the address www.google.com and also the time and then it will just continously test the connection to google and see if it disconnects

then we need to try an ip address of a site 
and see if that works OK and if thats ok ,then its a dns issue

i would suggest yahoo.com - to find out the IP address

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping yahoo.com *

make a note of the IP number you get back - and then use that in the application

post back some screen shots

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

I ran the logger but it doesnt detect any disconnections even though i was getting disconnected from IRC, i had my downloads interrupted, etc, etc.

I then tried the yahoo IP and here are the results :

Monitoring started
Fri Jan 11 03:13:18 http://98.139.183.24 OK
Fri Jan 11 03:14:22 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:24 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:26 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:29 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:31 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:33 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:35 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:38 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:40 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:42 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:45 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:47 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Monitoring stopped by user

Monitoring started
Fri Jan 11 03:14:50 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Fri Jan 11 03:14:52 http://98.139.183.24 NOT CONNECTED
Monitoring stopped by user

However my internet is active and i can access the web just fine....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you downloaded the driver from the manufacturers website and installed - not just do an update 

also that IP should reply OK
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

No, i haven't tried downloading any drivers, what drivers are yo ureferring to?

I have microsoft security essentials, spybot search and destroy, and malware anti bytes. Problem only started when i moved into this apartment though.


Any trialware...i may have, but if i did, it was a long time aog.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Any trialware...i may have, but if i did, it was a long time aog.


 yes, but still needs to be removed, last year we saw issues of trailware Norton, which had been uninstalled in 2007 still cause issues and the removal tool is needed.



> No, i haven't tried downloading any drivers, what drivers are yo ureferring to?


 the network adapter drivers

whats the make and model of the PC
can we see an ipconfig /all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's a lenovo y460p. I haven't installed any trialware between moving out of my old apartment and into this one, and the problem only started occuring at this apartment.

Ipconfig :

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Question-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-05-3F-00-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-21-4D-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-96-77-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d0bf:f67:98fb:3aed%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 11 January, 2013 8:58:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 12 January, 2013 8:58:45 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 291564393
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-86-CA-3D-60-EB-69-96-77-8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-99-F0-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::599:f0ed(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6040:b6cb:bb5d:b4a3%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.153.240.237(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 11 January, 2013 3:31:10 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 11 January, 2014 3:33:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::500:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 578451956
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-86-CA-3D-60-EB-69-96-77-8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5C016608-A521-444C-BE3C-61311639C160}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{053F00CB-B8AE-4FC8-A893-49207F77533C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I haven't installed any trialware between moving out of my old apartment and into this one, and the problem only started occuring at this apartment


 we have seen unrelated changes, that have suddenly meant an old version on the PC and part of the pre-installed software - suddenly cause issues - so its worth looking into

we are looking for the driver for the 
Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
adapter

the driver is here 
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/default.page?

three versions on the site for different windows version

XP = 
http://download.lenovo.com/UserFiles/Driver/en/Downloads and Drivers/Y460pY560p/XP/IN8ETN04WW1.exe

W7 64bit = http://download.lenovo.com/UserFiles/Driver/en/Downloads and Drivers/Y460pY560p/IN3ETN41WW6.exe

W7 32bit =
http://download.lenovo.com/UserFiles/Driver/en/Downloads and Drivers/Y460pY560p/IN3ETN41WW5.exe

download the file and do an installation - dont use the update facility on the device manager - adapter - properties screen


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Turns out i already have the most updated version (14.2.0.7)...

How do i check if i have trialware on my PC messing things up?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

look in programs for things like 

Norton or Synamtec, Mcafee, Kaspersky = are the most common security suites that are supplied and running on the PC 
others to look for would be 

AVG,
Webroot,
zonealarm
trendmicro


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just checked, got nothing like those.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

with the ethernet cable connected
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

It was pretty stable last night, but i rebooted into safe mode and started up IRC to see if i would still get disconnections. I still got two overnight.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay i will try that. But i'm confused, what makes you think its a problem with the PC and not the router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

nothing really - just eliminating everything on the PC, as a possibility, as you say ,


> But i just moved into this apartment and my internet worked fine in the old apartment.


 - so most likely the router or the ISP / Line

You have DSL into the apartment and connect by telephone line 
Is this a new router ? and a new line into the apartment ?



> it keeps disconnecting every 10 minutes or so, usually at the same time every day.


 is this still the case - even in safe mode ?

Lets try this program 
http://code.google.com/p/internetconnectivitymonitor/

it will continuously ping an address 
use both google.com and also the IP address for google.com - lets see if a DNS issue - so try at the time you get the disconnects and run google.com for a while - and then try the IP number for a while 
If google.com disconnects - BUT the IP address is stable - then it maybe a DNS issue 
so try using google open DNS - see how to setup below - Try on the PC and if that solves the problem - we will need to put into the router settings

goto

* Ping Tests *

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Make a note of the number you get and use that in the program 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *
Note using google public DNS servers from outside the US may actually slow performace - so use the following as a test to identify DNS issues - if these resolve the issues , then we need to investigate further to optimise the use of DNS

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

How to set XP here
http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/google-public-dns-on-win7-and-winxp.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried uninstalling the drivers and doing the TCP /ip stack repair options, didnt work.

Its not a new router and its not a new line. Im not sure how old either is.

Didnt i do the internet connectivity thing on page 1? I can ping both google.com and the google IP just fine.

Flush DNS didnt work either.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I can ping both google.com and the google IP just fine.


 yes, But I want them to run for a while and see if google.com disconnects - BUT the IP address does NOT disconnect 
and the program will run those in the background

trying to see if a DNS issue 
if both disconnect then we are down to ISP/LINE/Router

was the router the one you had in the old apartment - or did it come with the apartment ?


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

The router came with the new apartment.

I will run the internet test again at 1 second intervals to see if it can pick up any disconnections, last time i did that it was still able to ping everything fine even though i got disconnected from IRC.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> last time i did that it was still able to ping everything fine even though i got disconnected from IRC.


 yes,that was strange- and that what made me think a PC issue and something blocking access

we may try a 
ping -t which is continuous

how frequently is it disconnecting now - every 10mins still ?

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping -t google.com*

and the same for the IP number for google or yahoo

*ping -t IPADDRESS*

perhaps the program is not fast enough


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got disconnected from IRC again, but the program didnt pick it up.

My ISP asked me to run a ping-t, and that did pick up a failure to ping once out of 1000 times. I will run the ping -t again.

It disconnects in streak intervals, sometimes i can go a few hours with no disconnections then it starts disconnecting me at approximately 10 min intervals.

Started running the ping-t and there are several request time outs for www.google.com but none for the google IP.

Edit : Spoke too soon, there was one request time out for the google IP as well. I will try the google DNS servers just in case.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think you now need to see if you can borrow or get a friend round with a PC and confirm its not your PC - I'm 99% certain it is not as it worked in the old apartment 

you have already reset and updated the router firmware

do you have any other cables you can replace, the router to telephone 
try without the filter connected - not sure how the Australian telephone system works 

do you have a master telephone socket - again not sure how the Australian telephone system works and if you have a master socket 

have you any extension sockets in the house at all - can you remove everything connected to those sockets


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well...i cant get another PC to test, nor do i have any other cables.

I did notice that the amount of DCs dropped dramatically after my flatmate left, but i dont know if its a coincidence. Router was pretty hot to the touch earlier today, so i turned it off to let it cool down.

Not getting as much DCs as before thankfully.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> DCs dropped dramatically after my flatmate left, but i dont know if its a coincidence.


 he may be using P2P sharing and people would connect to his PC to download files - which would take a lot your bandwidth



> Router was pretty hot to the touch earlier today


 is that a new thing - the router maybe on its way out - I had a d-link that started to get very hot and then gave up


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

He was away overseas during that time, he didn't have his PC on though.

Just moved in recently...not sure if the router was pretty hot before...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> He was away overseas during that time, he didn't have his PC on though.


 so you had the disconnection , with no one else connected to the router - correct


> Just moved in recently


 does the PC work perfectly in the other location

anyone else complain of disconnections?


----------



## Question2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Meh, theres no point continuing to try to troubleshoot at this point. I will just live with it until i can move.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know


----------

